# 1996 f350 powerstroke ?



## texasrhino (Feb 16, 2006)

This happened a long time ago and for some reason I can't remember how I fixed it. The light on the overdrive button started flashing, now the truck shifts hard.
Could it be the module in the trans.? Thanks for any info. Ron


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

texasrhino said:


> This happened a long time ago and for some reason I can't remember how I fixed it. The light on the overdrive button started flashing, now the truck shifts hard.
> Could it be the module in the trans.? Thanks for any info. Ron


This may help...

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/649170-blinking-overdrive-light.html?highlight=flashing+od+light


----------



## GBFISHIN (Sep 14, 2007)

The flashing light is an indication that a fault code has been set. Until the code has been retrieved you wont know for sure which direction to take. Transmission range sensors where very common problems on that model. Best bet is to have it diagnosed, could be a number of different problems.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

Check your fuses. I went out to the lease one evening jumped in the bed and sat on the roof and the cargo light, to scope some ponds out for ducks. Well no big deal I get back in start driving pretty slow around the lease and every time it would shift it was a very hard shift and then I noticed my light on the shifter was flashing. So I drive home fearing the worst, first thing I do is start checking fuses and the over drive fuse is also the dome, cargo, and instrument fuse. I had been having problems with the bulbs on the cargo light and had just changed one and when I set up there I probably caused domething to short and blow a fuse. Long story short is if your fuse is blown the light will flash and it will shift hard.


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

My 96 did the same thing. Started shifting real hard, so I took it to the tranny mechanic, but don't remember there being just one thing wrong. I went ahead and had it overhauled (new torque converter, a couple of new gears that were wore out, new sensors, etc., etc.) The truck had about 225k miles on it, so I was expecting it needed it anyway. It sounds like you might be in the same position I was.The truck now has 246k miles on it and not one problem since. Should be able to reach the 350-400k mile mark not having to worry about the tranny.


----------



## texasrhino (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks guys,

For some unknown reason it cleared itself out. Been driving my wifes car to work all week and let her take the truck since she works one block from the house. She got in it the other day and it wasn't doing it anymore. Tomorrow I am taking it to the shop and having the trans. flushed and new filter and fluid put in. I have about 225,000 on the truck and had the trans. rebuilt with new torque converter at 78,000. Front seal went out coming back from west Texas on I-10.

Checked the fuses when it happened and didn't see any bad ones, but could have missed one. Will look again. Let ya know how it turns out. Ron


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

Happened to me on my 92. Was told that it shifts like that in a fail safe mode. My problem was the speedo sensor in the rear differential. Had to have a code reader to trace the problem.


----------



## CRbearkat (Jan 2, 2008)

Had the same problem on a 95 and had to get the torque converter replaced. Same problem on a 96 350 and i had a super chip on the truck so when it started blinking I just pulled over and reset the computer with the superchip programmer. I got tired of doing that after two weeks so I just reset it and traded it in.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I had to take mine in to the ford dealer to get the problem solved. Mine was a 1999 model.


----------

